# Circle D 2 year bash - London - April - all welcome :)



## Shelb1uk (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi All

As most of you know I run a group for 18-30's with diabetes. We are 2 years old on April 30th and wanna celebrate!!

Sooo, on Sat 24th April we are meeting at Yates bar in Leicester Square London (next to wetherspoons and 95.8 capital fm) at 12pm for an afternoon/ eve of food drinks and diabetic bonding hehe!

We are opening up the age bracket to all so please feel free to come along...

I will be buying a big blue 2 balloon so look for that upon arrival hehehe!

Hope you can make it  xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 25, 2010)

Facebook link to event is here:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=279154337517&ref=ts


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 25, 2010)

Will be doing my best to make it


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 25, 2010)

I would so love to be there, but I really can't afford the train fare at the moment, sadly


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 25, 2010)

I could come as 26 y.o. twins too meet the 18-30 bracket. The local hospital have me as my own twin with same d.o.b. and address but will not merge the records for reasons of "data protection"!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 26, 2010)

hahahah come along falcon, you are more than welcome, whatever your age hehehe...x


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2010)

Ill be there


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll do my best to get there. Can't miss meeting the one and only Steff.

I wonder if Northerner will get another train ticket for a quid...?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I'll do my best to get there. Can't miss meeting the one and only Steff.
> 
> I wonder if Northerner will get another train ticket for a quid...?



Here's hoping!


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I'll do my best to get there. Can't miss meeting the one and only Steff.
> 
> I wonder if Northerner will get another train ticket for a quid...?



I aint that much of a wonder am i , im as shy as they come Tez so if you get a peep outta me you be lucky lol


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 27, 2010)

Yahhh so glad you guys can make it  be great to see you all again and to meet you Steff!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 27, 2010)

ooh I've had a few nights in that one! Not sure I remember everything!! So long as this thread is kept alive I'll try and sort something out, cause it would be good to see you all again or for first time!


----------



## aymes (Jan 27, 2010)

Have replied on facebook, will definately be there!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 28, 2010)

Woohoo am sooo excited you guys are coming  its gonna be fab


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 30, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Woohoo am sooo excited you guys are coming  its gonna be fab



im there im there im there xxx


----------



## NTIL (Feb 3, 2010)

Ooh!  I can make this one.  So, assuming I don't get swine flu again(!), I'm there!  Count me in!
Natalie


----------



## shiv (Feb 4, 2010)

i'll definitely try and come but i have no idea if i'll be able to. i'm 22 on april 30th!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 4, 2010)

O wow shiv, thats even more reason to come, double celebrations


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 11, 2010)

*More info here...*

Hi all...the info for the Circle D 2 year is here...thank you to Tim @ Shoot Up or Put Up for allowing me to be so techy ;0) x 

http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/files/TheBash.pdf

Pls feel free to forward the link to anyone who might be interested, we are open to all ages for this social


----------



## Steff (Feb 11, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi all...the info for the Circle D 2 year is here...thank you to Tim @ Shoot Up or Put Up for allowing me to be so techy ;0) x
> 
> http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/files/TheBash.pdf
> 
> Pls feel free to forward the link to anyone who might be interested, we are open to all ages for this social



wow great design work there cheers Shell for putting that up x


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 11, 2010)

AH! I have found a fare for under ?25.00! I'll check out my bank balance when i get home, but I might be able to come!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 18, 2010)

That's great Becky 

woohoo....hope a fair few DS ppl can make it


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 18, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> That's great Becky
> 
> woohoo....hope a fair few DS ppl can make it



Can someone break me out of work? I am confined until 6ish, could make it to town for 7ish but will people be heading off by then?

Would be nice to see you guys again


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> That's great Becky
> 
> woohoo....hope a fair few DS ppl can make it



Shelley, I plugged Circle D and the meet on the radio programme


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 19, 2010)

I am planning to be there allll day and maybe a bit of a night out so that's fine Lou...play the diabetes card and tell em you have to go home 

Ahh wow thanks Northe you are a legend once again!!!

Am getting excited now not long to go!!! x


----------



## PhilT (Feb 19, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Can someone break me out of work? I am confined until 6ish, could make it to town for 7ish but will people be heading off by then?
> 
> Would be nice to see you guys again


 
We'll form an escape commitee and get you out Lou


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 19, 2010)

Lou I am on season 4 of prison break i'm sure I can come up with something!


----------



## aymes (Feb 19, 2010)

I can still 'til whenever so if there's some sort of night out activity going on I'm there!


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you staying in London Aymes or will you have to travel back? I'm sure I will be out fairly late too


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 19, 2010)

woohoo lets party ppl :0) xxx


----------



## aymes (Feb 19, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Are you staying in London Aymes or will you have to travel back? I'm sure I will be out fairly late too



Think I'll stay over, have to work in London on the Monday and Tuesday so will probably be staying with a friend for the weekend rather than having to do the journey too much!


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2010)

My mum in law wants to come along with me.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 28, 2010)

Heheh the more the merrier steff, just depends on your relationship with you m.i.l, i.e. do you want her to come?!!?!?


----------



## Steff (Feb 28, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Heheh the more the merrier steff, just depends on your relationship with you m.i.l, i.e. do you want her to come?!!?!?



Er I do and i dont i gotta think like this she lives in poole we see her 3 times a year she aint seen her grandson since xmas or her son i say no to this then she wont be seeing none of that, whatta you do lol x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Er I do and i dont i gotta think like this she lives in poole we see her 3 times a year she aint seen her grandson since xmas or her son i say no to this then she wont be seeing none of that, whatta you do lol x



It's a great opportunity for her to spend some time with her grandson whilst you meet us!


----------



## Steff (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's a great opportunity for her to spend some time with her grandson whilst you meet us!



You're just to good Northey.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 3, 2010)

Just bought my train tickets!


----------



## am64 (Mar 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Just bought my train tickets!



when do you arrive i presume its kings cross do you know london ??


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Just bought my train tickets!



excellent im pleased x x x


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 3, 2010)

am64 said:


> when do you arrive i presume its kings cross do you know london ??




8am  Cheapest ticket I could get. And I don't know London at all really. Been down for a few auditions, and to see a musical once or twice, but I'm a complete novice who is terrified of the underground. Buses and foot-propulsion for me 



Steff2010 said:


> excellent im pleased x x x



Yey!


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> 8am  Cheapest ticket I could get. And I don't know London at all really. Been down for a few auditions, and to see a musical once or twice, but I'm a complete novice who is terrified of the underground. Buses and foot-propulsion for me
> 
> 
> 
> Yey!



you will get loads of help hun well before april on your best route once your in london.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 8, 2010)

I should be coming but might be late. Hubby has stock take and I don't trust myself on trains on my own. Id end up on the train to france lol x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 8, 2010)

Woohoo go Becky & yah glad you are coming too Lou...am sooooo excited to meet you guys....

Bash starts at 12pm but I'l be in London before then to make sure we get a table so am very happy to meet up with you before it starts Becky altho I wont be there at 8am I'm afraid, bless ya!!!

I CANT WAIT :0) X


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol! No worries hon, I wouldn't expect anyone with a half ounce of sense to be about at 8am!


----------



## aymes (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll probably be there 930ish so happy to meet up with anyone else who is killing time beforehand!


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 8, 2010)

I could probably get there a bit early if necesarry. I have told me girlfriend that it might be a late one, don't want to get into trouble like I did the last time lol


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 8, 2010)

As chief organiser of the event, I DEMAND  a late one ;0) hehehehehehehhehehe!!!!!!!!

CANT WAIT!!! Gotta celebrate properly, cant believe its 2 yrs already!! x


----------



## aymes (Mar 8, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Bash starts at 12pm but I'l be in London before then to make sure we get a table



Have you given them a call so they know you're coming? Guessing there'll be a good number of people so I'm sure they'll rope off a section for you, we tend to do it when we have meets after work dos and have never had a problem.
Although of course if it's not reserved it just means we'll have to start the celebrations really early, not exactly a hardship!!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 8, 2010)

*raises hand* ooooh Aymes, pick me! pick me! Then I'd only have to be on my lonesome for an hour and a half


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 8, 2010)

Good thinking, just booked it for 20 ppl, hoping there will be more but ppl will turn up whenever during the day so at least we have somewhere to be :0)

The guy said the DJ starts at 8.30pm woohoo haha....need to research some potential 'moving on' places nearby tho in case we need em :0)


----------



## aymes (Mar 8, 2010)

sounds good to me, I plan to be staying over. May be bringing a friend (diabetic) with me, the one that im setting the group up with, thought it would be good to meet lots of circle d members!


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2010)

I doubt ill be there as late as 8.30 but you never know.Just if i bring my MIL she will have to watch the time for getting back to bournemouth.


----------



## aymes (Mar 8, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> *raises hand* ooooh Aymes, pick me! pick me! Then I'd only have to be on my lonesome for an hour and a half



No worries, will book tickets this week and let you know where and when i'll be around. We'll find something to do while we wait....be warned though, for me that will probably involve eating cake (would say getting a drink but 930s a little early i guess!)


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey, that sounds good to me!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 8, 2010)

thats great aymes....be be good to meet them :0) spread the circle d love thats what I say hehe!!!!

xxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 8, 2010)

If there was a cheap hotel id come up friday.. anyone know of any??


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2010)

cheap and hotel dont often come together that well in london lou lol, unless they was maybe a premier inn or travelinn and even then i think for one night thats 60 quid +


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah I didn't expect it to me too cheap might look into premier inn etc xx

I dont know london at all so don't even know where to look lol


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Yeah I didn't expect it to me too cheap might look into premier inn etc xx
> 
> I dont know london at all so don't even know where to look lol



I dont either not for that area i used to live there but not near leicester square, one of the other guys will be able top help you hun xx


----------



## aymes (Mar 8, 2010)

I tend to go premier inn if I'm in London, although they can be pricier at weekends. Travelodge is generally a bit cheaper but I'd check trip advisor before you book, they can be quite hit and miss. Do check where they are in relation to where you're going as some of the ones that come up as 'london' can be quite far out. 
I may be staying over on the sat, have friends I can stay with but they're a little far out. If I spot any particularly good deals I'll let you know.


----------



## aymes (Mar 8, 2010)

Just remembered, it's the marathon that weekend, so hotels will be tricky...


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 8, 2010)

aymes said:


> Just remembered, it's the marathon that weekend, so hotels will be tricky...




Thats a nightmare, hotels will mainly be booked up, also travel in by road/bus/coach will be bonkers...

I love marathon weekend, but having worked next to the wheel for many years I can vouch it is a travel nightmare


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 9, 2010)

Pooooo trust me to pick a busy weekend....dohhh!!!!

Have had a quick search for hotels and no they are not cheap...not really sure what to suggest unless any of you have any friends in London.....Lou can everyone kip at ure office if it's by the wheel


----------



## Hazel (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a hotel room booked - but fares are proving to be very expensive - but still trying

A bit south of Glasgow - a tad far to walk....................

But I am working on it


----------



## cazscot (Mar 12, 2010)

Would love to come but have too many uni exams  x


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2010)

Well i decided the mother in law can accompany me but you all must behave she is president of the WI in her area so im sure she can look after you bunch no problemo haha.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 16, 2010)

oh oh!! Best behaviour for us then  bless her, the more the merrier I say, can't wait to meet those of you I haven't yet met in the flesh, and see those I have again....woooohoooooo

So where else is rocking in leciester square as the day goes on? Am going to formulate a list of a few ideas so I am prepared


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm a bit gutted that I've got to be on a train back at 7pm now!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 16, 2010)

awwwww bless u hun!!! Still that's 7 whole hours of diabetic fun...might be enough 

wish I had my own place to offer you to stay! Can anyone put Becky up for the night??? Shall I start a thread


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 16, 2010)

lol. Nah, I've already bought the tickets sadly, so they're best used


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 16, 2010)

cant say I didnt try missy 

I still can't believe circle d is 2 yrs old, its been a hell of a lot of work but the feedback I get from ppl makes it allll worth it


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2010)

Im looking forward to it but im also very nervous im not usually a people person beyond my 4 walls and im very shy but the fact im now coming with MIL is making me feel better.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 16, 2010)

Bless you Steff, believe it or not I used to be the shyest person ever, it's gonna be an easy going afternoon with no pressure, so pls don't worry...take my number and ring me and I'l come out and walk in with you if it helps....want you to have a good time


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Bless you Steff, believe it or not I used to be the shyest person ever, it's gonna be an easy going afternoon with no pressure, so pls don't worry...take my number and ring me and I'l come out and walk in with you if it helps....want you to have a good time



it all helps hun x 

nearer the time i am going to google the place i.e yates the MIL knows shaftesbury avenue but thats it and im clueless.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 16, 2010)

You'l be fine....remind me nearer the time and I'l send you my number 

Gonna be mega fun  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 25, 2010)

*reminder - 30 days to go till London Meet up...woohoo!!!!!!! *

JUST A REMINDER, AND ESP FOR ANY NEWBIES WHO HAVE JOINED SINCE THE LAST POST :0) XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Hi All

As most of you know I run a group for 18-30's with diabetes. We are 2 years old on April 30th and wanna celebrate!!

Sooo, on Sat 24th April we are meeting at Yates bar in Leicester Square London (next to wetherspoons and 95.8 capital fm) at 12pm for an afternoon/ eve of food drinks and diabetic bonding hehe!

We are opening up the age bracket to all so please feel free to come along...

I will be buying a big blue 2 balloon so look for that upon arrival hehehe!

Hope you can make it  xxx


----------



## randomange (Mar 25, 2010)

I forgot to reply to this early, but I should hopefully be able to make it to this.  Will be nice to see everyone!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 25, 2010)

o yah thats great Rando...be good to see you again hun :0) x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 31, 2010)

*London social is looming *

####################################################

AM JUST FLAGGING THIS UP FOR ANY NEWBIES WHO MIGHT BE INTERESTED.

CANT WAAAAAITTT!!!

####################################################
Hi All

As most of you know I run a group for 18-30's with diabetes. We are 2 years old on April 30th and wanna celebrate!!

Sooo, on Sat 24th April we are meeting at Yates bar in Leicester Square London (next to wetherspoons and 95.8 capital fm) at 12pm for an afternoon/ eve of food drinks and diabetic bonding hehe!

We are opening up the age bracket to all so please feel free to come along...

I will be buying a big blue 2 balloon so look for that upon arrival hehehe!

Hope you can make it xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 31, 2010)

*How cool is this!?*

Diabetes UK have written this about Circle D and are wishing us a Happy Birthday...awwwww

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/News_Landing_Page/Happy-two-year-anniversary-Circle-D/


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2010)

That is so nice of them, very good write up as well

You should feel very proud Shell x


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 31, 2010)

I was just saying on the old FB - that is amazing! Plus they tweeted you yesterday!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't stop smiling am soooo pleased with it


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't blame you, it's really great!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 31, 2010)

might just put it on a seperate thread cos its mixed in with the 2yr  x


----------



## john617 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi stef 

Does your age brackett go as far as 46 or am to old for your bach


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 6, 2010)

John this London meet up is a kinda joint one between circle D and the forum so everyone is welcome, will be good to see you if you can make it.


----------



## Steff (Apr 6, 2010)

john617 said:


> Hi stef
> 
> Does your age brackett go as far as 46 or am to old for your bach



hiya mate,

its organised by shell but yea the age brakett has been widened and all welcome


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

john617 said:


> Hi stef
> 
> Does your age brackett go as far as 46 or am to old for your bach



I'm pushing 52, but hopefully no-one will notice!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 6, 2010)

Not if you're wearing your lycra crime-fighting costume!


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2010)

Well so far plans for me and mother in law getting there is quite vague it all depends on what time other half finishes work, good thing about saturdays is he is always finished before 11.30 so if we dont get there till after 1 please dont drink the bar dry haha.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 8, 2010)

*16 Days To Go *

Hahahaha no worries Steff, its a turn up when ever you can so you wont be 'late' am getting really excited now 

xxx


----------



## shiv (Apr 11, 2010)

guys...i *think* i can make it. if my friend in london can have me to stay overnight, then i'm yours all day saturday and all saturday night too


----------



## am64 (Apr 11, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Well so far plans for me and mother in law getting there is quite vague it all depends on what time other half finishes work, good thing about saturdays is he is always finished before 11.30 so if we dont get there till after 1 please dont drink the bar dry haha.



what newcastle to london in 1 and 1/2 hrs ???


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

am64 said:


> what newcastle to london in 1 and 1/2 hrs ???



im in london from next friday till sunday, and so is o/h hun doing some work in his old jaunt x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 12, 2010)

woohoo thats ace shiv 

12 days to goooo!!! x


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 12, 2010)

Do we have a headcount yet, so I can start the super-secret project, Shel? xx


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

does anyone know where i could stay for like...?5 over night?  i'm waiting to hear back from my friend, but if he says no i'm a bit stuck. it's much cheaper for me to travel over 2 days - or i'd have to leave at like 7pm on saturday, and that isn't much fun!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 12, 2010)

That sounds remarkably like my train!


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

awww becky...could you change you ticket? we could find somewhere cheap to stay overnight?


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

woooo my friend said i can stay! awesome! he is at a gig that night that finishes around 10 so i'll leave you guys around 10ish.

yay! just need to book the tickets now, but need to make a cake first, grrrr!


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> woooo my friend said i can stay! awesome! he is at a gig that night that finishes around 10 so i'll leave you guys around 10ish.
> 
> yay! just need to book the tickets now, but need to make a cake first, grrrr!



i like your priorities shiv hehe

Gosh i dont think i can stay that late like , maybe till around tea time.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 12, 2010)

woohoo go Shiv...majorly excited now 

Beck, I'm gonna do me best to do the 'hardest count ever' this week for you heheheeh  Secret project is gonna be ace...I kinda have one too 

so cant wait to celebrate the 2yr....!!! gonna be awesome  x

Was thinking after the hilarity in Guildford with my crazy sunnies....we cd have a wacky sunnies theme!?!?!?!!? x


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> woohoo go Shiv...majorly excited now
> 
> Beck, I'm gonna do me best to do the 'hardest count ever' this week for you heheheeh  Secret project is gonna be ace...I kinda have one too
> 
> ...



Please dont make it mandatory im already nervous enough shell.And i gotta think what my mum in law thinks as well .


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 12, 2010)

hahahah nah it wont be mandatory...might just add it in as a bit of a giggle for anyone who wants to  hehehhe i have sooooo many pairs!! x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think Beer goggles will be mandatory at one point in the day or two!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 12, 2010)

hahah Tom yday I went past a birthdays in town and they do actual glasses with a beer bottle on each eye...ATTENTION ROSSIE HAVE SORTED OUT URE PAIR ;0) X


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

tickets booked...i arrive by coach at 11.15am...then to navigate to leceister square


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> tickets booked...i arrive by coach at 11.15am...then to navigate to leceister square



snap at navigate lol,


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

where do you get into steff?


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> where do you get into steff?



im arriving on the piccadilly line hun to leicester sq


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

i get into victoria coach station at 11.15 although i reckon that'll be delayed - didn't someone say there is an event or something happening?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> i get into victoria coach station at 11.15 although i reckon that'll be delayed - didn't someone say there is an event or something happening?



My coach gets into Victoria at 11:20! In theory, anyway  Not sure whether to walk to Leicester Sq from there or get tube - by the time you've got to the train and then out the other end there's probably not much in it - unless the London experts can tell me what's best?


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 12, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> hahah Tom yday I went past a birthdays in town and they do actual glasses with a beer bottle on each eye...ATTENTION ROSSIE HAVE SORTED OUT URE PAIR ;0) X



Thanks Shel!?!?! I think???

PS for the head count I'm only bringing the one, hopefully it wont be the complete p head one! But I wont know till later on, the schedule changes all the time, you would have thought they'd work out a rota by now

PPS Cheap accomodation in london, drink then crash on park bench this time of year it'll be fine


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> My coach gets into Victoria at 11:20! In theory, anyway  Not sure whether to walk to Leicester Sq from there or get tube - by the time you've got to the train and then out the other end there's probably not much in it - unless the London experts can tell me what's best?



might as well stick around and wait for you then! then we can navigate the streets of london in a pair!


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

i dnt know anywhere, im relying on my m.i.l as she used to work in shaftesbury avenue and she says she knows leicester sq.


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> i get into victoria coach station at 11.15 although i reckon that'll be delayed - didn't someone say there is an event or something happening?



theres a marathon happening.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> theres a marathon happening.



The following day - shouldn't really affect Saturday. There is some sort of music festival going on though, Shelley posted about it somewhere up the thread


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> might as well stick around and wait for you then! then we can navigate the streets of london in a pair!



I'll have to remember my phone and we can swap numbers in case either of us is going to be late


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> The following day - shouldn't really affect Saturday. There is some sort of music festival going on though, Shelley posted about it somewhere up the thread



ahh yes thats right.


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

yup, northe i'll send you my number closer to the time! great stuff!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> yup, northe i'll send you my number closer to the time! great stuff!



Jolly good!


----------

